# r 32 breaking down



## mickfriz (Aug 27, 2005)

hi there
my r 32 keeps breaking down past 3000 rpm
i've tried changeing air flow meters coil packs fuel pump blowing out the lines new plugs can any help me out?! cheers


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

remove your spark plugs and see if they have any color to them, you know white black, etc.. second, try to give us a bit more information. one sentence usually doesn't help much.

which model do you have, gt-r etc..


----------



## wannab-si (Mar 26, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> remove your spark plugs and see if they have any color to them, you know white black, etc.. second, try to give us a bit more information. one sentence usually doesn't help much.
> 
> which model do you have, gt-r etc..


what he said. my gtr had a small miss @ idle and sometimes around 3000rpms........turned out to be the #3 coilpack. found out by checking plugs


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Do not advertise in the tech sections.


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

My GTS-t did that. It was timing.


----------



## gavinbalmer (Sep 29, 2004)

mickfriz said:


> hi there
> my r 32 keeps breaking down past 3000 rpm
> i've tried changeing air flow meters coil packs fuel pump blowing out the lines new plugs can any help me out?! cheers


I have had a few skyline's in the past it sounds like you are hitting the boost cut limiter you can turn the boost down or put a gismo in the signal back from the air flow meter to trick the ecu into thinking it is running less boost than it actualy is. You may find if the car is stock that the pipework to the wastegate actuator solinoid is not too good, replace the pipes and pipe clamps and fit a boost gauge to see what the boost pressure is when the engine cuts out. good luck  :loser:


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

DOn't think R32's have a boost cut. Mine did 20psi once by accident and ran really well. If the timing is too advfanced it will detonate and activate the knock sensors, which will kill the engine.


----------

